# définir la taille d'ouverture de la fenêtre du navigateur



## PauloLesRouflaquettes (12 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous,

je reviens en ce début d'année 2006 avec une petite question simple mais à laquelle je n'ai pas encore trouvé de réponse :
existe-t-il un code javascript qui permet de définir la taille de la fenêtre d'ouverture d'un navigateur? Pour être précis, je souhaite que la première page de mon site web s'ouvre dans une fenêtre de dimension déterminée (il ne s'agit pas de forcer le mode plein écran, mais bien d'épouser le contenu de ma page de présentation. Il ne s'agit pas non plus, donc, d'une fenêtre popup)
Avez vous une petite idée là-dessus ?
Merci d'avance.
Et si vous n'avez pas d'idée (ce qui m'étonnerait) , bonne année quand même !   http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smilies/wink.gif


----------



## heliotrope (12 Janvier 2006)

salut, 

tu peux utiliser une fonction de ce type


```
function opWin(url,nom,largeur,hauteur,options) {
var haut=(screen.height-hauteur)/2;
var Gauche=(screen.width-largeur)/2;
window.open(url,nom,"top="+haut+",left="+Gauche+",width="+largeur+",height="+hauteur+","+options);
}
```

pour appeler cette fonction depuis ta page

<a href="#" onClick="opWin('monurl.html','nomdelafenetre',500,350);">ouvrir</a>


----------



## canibal (12 Janvier 2006)

Bonjoru je ne sais pas si c'est lui qui a raison ou moi, mais si j'ai compris ce que tu veux, c'est sans passer par des pop up.
C'est à dire que tu veux que quelque soit la page sans etre appelé elle doit définir sa taille elle même cas d'une page principale qui doit s'ouvrir en 800*600 pour des applet java ou ce genre de chose...)

Si c'est ça il faut utiliser les fonction onload et resizeTo

<script language="JavaScript">

function Resizingintherain(windowLarg,windowHaut)

 {

    top.window.resizeTo(windowLarg,windowHaut);

 }


</script>
</head>
<BODY onLoad="Resizingintherain(20,20)">


Enfin je me trompe peut être (20*20 c'est pour déconner hein )


----------



## da capo (12 Janvier 2006)

Personnellement, si je peux me permettre une petite remarque, je trouve qu'il y vraiment peu de choses aussi pénibles que de voir sa fenêtre redimensionnée automatiquement.
S'il s'agit de pop-up, cela va, compte tenu du fait qu'il s'agit de faire apparaitre le plus souvent un contenu précis... mais quand on navigue avec des onglet, comme moi, on apprécie vraiment peu qu'un site se donne le droit de redimensionner l'espace de travail.

Bon bref... aucun intérêt technique mais ergonomique plutôt.


----------



## heliotrope (12 Janvier 2006)

Je suis d'accord avec toi starmac les pop up sont désagréables et correspondent à un autre age de l'internet d'autant que les navigateurs et leur fonctionnalité de blocage rende leur execution aléatoire.

@canibal : c'est une interprétation que je n'avais pas envisagée mais je pense que forcer le redimensionnement de la page en cours  est pire que l'emploi d'un pop up (je précise qu'en disant cela je ne te vise absolument pas)


----------



## canibal (12 Janvier 2006)

Beh en fait dans l'histoire j'ai pas cherché à faire quelque chose qui soit beau, agréable a la navigation ou quoi que ce soit...

Il demande, moi je lui donne ce qui fonctionne, ensuite les raisons qui l'ont poussé vers cette solution je ne les connais pas alors je fais ça bêtement.:rose:

S'il avait demandé l'avis des gens sur ce qui est le mieux pop-up, pas pop-up, resize pas resize, utilisation du flottant ou du fixe pour éviter ça ok...
J'aurais peut être discuter solution... mais bon y'a rien de tout....

Et puis il y a pire que les pop-up : les pop-under... et les pubs qui se mettent par dessus les pages en tranparence car non seulement tu ne peux plus visiter la page mais en plus tu es presque obligé de clicker sur le lien publicitaire....

Ensuite les pop up sont très utilisés dans les intranet, les resize aussi alors oui ok ce n'est pas terrible pour la navgation par onglet, mais dites vous aussi que les serveur intranet n'ont pas les meme utilités...

Moi je m'en tiendrais donc à lui fournir une solution pour redimenssionnement, après s'il demande des conseils pour ce qui est de l'ergonomie et du respect de ses visiteurs... je reviendrais peut être

Et tout ça avec le sourrir 
​


----------



## da capo (12 Janvier 2006)

Mais qui t'en veut canibal ? 

Je me permettais jsute une remarque en qualité d'utilisateur...  histoire de donner un avis sur ces fameux redimensionnement de fenêtre.
En dehors de cela, la fonction existe et peut être mise à profit tout en préservant l'utilisateur.
C'est bien le seul objectif de ma remarque.

Salut.


----------



## canibal (12 Janvier 2006)

Arf, je sais pas mais j'aime bien me justifier :rose: , en fait ça m'évite surtout d'être mal compris.
J'avais bien saisie le sens de ta remarque sur les resize mais je tenais à préciser que je n'aime pas non plus ça et que je ne le cotionne pas non plus
Voilà Msieur


----------



## PauloLesRouflaquettes (13 Janvier 2006)

Bon, alors je reviens en fin de journée voir si ma question a suscité des réponses, et je vois que j'ai surtout semé la zizanie !

Tout d'abord, merci à tous d'avoir répondu. Canibal avait bien compris le problème que je soulevais, et je m'en veux de l'avoir mis dans cette fâcheuse posture ! 
Je tiens à vous dire - un peu tard, peut-être - que je déteste aussi tout ce qui est imposé en matière de navigation sur le web, et que je n'ai aucune intention de reproduire ce genre de choses. Je voulais simplement savoir si cette manipulation était possible pour, par exemple éviter que la première page de mon site ne soit légèrement tronquée à l'ouverture. Mais je suis un "webstudent" attentif, et je viens de comprendre le problème posé à ceux qui naviguent par onglet. Donc, pas de panique, il n'y a déjà pas de popups sur mon site, il n'y aura de redimensionnement sauvage non plus (enfin je vais quand même essayer le code de Canibal pour voir comment ça marche !?)

Ah, pendant que je vous tiens, savez-vous s'il existe un code Java pour modifier l'aspect du pointeur de la souris sur une page html sans passer par une feuille de style ?
Allez, j'espère que cette discussion sera plus sereine !

A bientôt,
amicalement,

PauloLesRouflaquettes


Un p'tit tour sur mon site ? (bricolé à la main, avec des logiciels libres, par un type qui n'y connaissait absolument rien et qui se débrouille peu à peu?) : www.jeanpaulbernard.new.fr


----------



## da capo (13 Janvier 2006)

PauloLesRouflaquettes a dit:
			
		

> Ah, pendant que je vous tiens, savez-vous s'il existe un code Java pour modifier l'aspect du pointeur de la souris sur une page html sans passer par une feuille de style ?


Qoui ! modifier le pointeur !

Et puis quoi encore ? Une sirène de pompier sur les liens cliquables !


----------



## canibal (13 Janvier 2006)

Bon allez je vais faire mon mec sympa je te mets l'adresse du site qui dispose d'un nombre assez inimaginable de script js.

http://dynamicdrive.com/dynamicindex13/index.html 

(ça arrive directment sur la page pour les pointeurs de souris.

Pour la page d'accueil 

Attention l'abus de javascript est dangereux pour la santé visuel de vos visiteurs à consommé avec modération (mais c'est qui ce modération au fait ??)


----------

